# My New Years Drink



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

Love my tequila


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

you lucky bastid. All I've got is a sixth of a bottle of Cabl Wabo Anejo left.


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

snowboardin58 said:


> you lucky bastid. All I've got is a sixth of a bottle of Cabl Wabo Anejo left.


My wife loves me she got this for me for Christmas


----------



## 10kmistake (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it's time for a New Year's trip to Hawaii! Most likely I will enjoy Matusalem Gran Reserve. I find it pairs very well with the Hoyo I plan on having.


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

10kmistake said:


> I think it's time for a New Year's trip to Hawaii! Most likely I will enjoy Matusalem Gran Reserve. I find it pairs very well with the Hoyo I plan on having.


All are welcome at my house you just have to get your self here I have plenty of drinks and cigars for everyone Happy Holidays:tu


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I do love me some Patron. But after a drinking incident a few years ago that involved myself and drinking a full bottle. I kinda stopped drinking. heh.. But damn.... I love me some Patron.


----------



## 10kmistake (Oct 5, 2008)

Have not had tequila in 16 years due to a similar incident with a bottle of Cuervo. Wow......the memories......


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

Since your into Tequila if you haven't tried this one give it a try sometime. One of my favorites.










Herradura Silver. There is also an Anejo and Reposado.

Aloha and have a happy new year.


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

10kmistake said:


> Have not had tequila in 16 years due to a similar incident with a bottle of Cuervo. Wow......the memories......


You should be proud you have the memories. The 2 times I had a battle with a bottle of tequilla I had no memory at all. After that happened twice I quit drinking it except for the occasional margurita.

Tequilla over ice is still one of the best tasting hard liquors there is though...


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

robofan said:


> Since your into Tequila if you haven't tried this one give it a try sometime. One of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herraddura sliver is a great Tequilla havent tried the Anejo or Reposado yet I'm more of a sliver :tu


----------



## NakedYoga (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll be going to old faithful:



Of course, even though I'm going to a cool waterfront party with an open bar and a band, I doubt that open bar is going to be stocking Woodford. So it looks like I'll be bringing along the flask for when I want a nip of whiskey instead of a beer. :tu

As far as tequila, I've gone from the college days of abusing tequila in order to get trashed quickly, to sipping it as I was taught from years of family vacations to Mexico. Of course, this assumes you're not drinking crap tequila like most college kids drink. My favorite has always been Tres Generaciones... I always pick up the max in the duty-free stores.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

To those who have had bad exoperiences.. start fresh and buy a bottle that says "100% de Agave." This is the first step and the only way to have top notch tequila. It means it isn't made withh other sugars other than Blue Agave.


----------



## NakedYoga (Dec 5, 2008)

snowboardin58 said:


> To those who have had bad exoperiences.. start fresh and buy a bottle that says "100% de Agave." This is the first step and the only way to have top notch tequila. It means it isn't made withh other sugars other than Blue Agave.


:tpd: Very true.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

In sequential order:

pre-meal martini (Sky, I'm not a vodka buff...)
Post meal: Either Zacapa XO or Bowmore single malt (most likely both)
Midnight: Dom Perignon:dr.

Cheers to you!:al


----------



## GrantAJohnson (Dec 29, 2008)

Don julio resposado


----------



## jgonzalez (Feb 5, 2008)

During the night, Zacapa 23. At midnight, anything (I'll be drunk!) :chk


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Just got back from the liquor store... they had fifths of Makers on sale for $20. Man do I love when liquor is on sale! I picked up two. One for the party and one for myself... or mb 2 for me and I'll just grab some beer on the way. :ss


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

robofan said:


> Since your into Tequila if you haven't tried this one give it a try sometime. One of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tattoofreak said:


> Herraddura sliver is a great Tequilla havent tried the Anejo or Reposado yet I'm more of a sliver :tu


If your ever in Las Vegas go to the Bellagio Casino Baccarat Bar this is the Tequila that they use in their Margaritas. They are the best I've ever had.
Great place to people watch from as well. Also cigar friendly.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That is just a good lookin bottle of spirit!


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Stuck with my White Russians.


----------

